# Age of maturity (in general) for a Holsteiner



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a line on a young Holsteiner dressage prospect, age 3, that the owner says is still growing and will probably top out over 17 hands (16.3 now). I have tried a search but I can't locate the general age of maturity. I know warmbloods mature later than the other breeds (do we call them cold blooded?  )


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

On the average a Holsteiner will stop growing at age 6


.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Given the extra three years of growth, what is the danger of damage due to training. While he is free jumping to 4' and jumping what looks like about 3' with a rider, I wouldn't be jumping him as I only ride dressage. Now, just to keep up his potential I could have a trainer work with his jumping but in truth would wait on that until he finished growing. Given the basics of dressage, which he already has to some natural extent already, how much training could be done before he stops growing?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

He is 3 YO an jumping feet with a rider?

I am by no means an expert, but from what I have heard, that would be a sign to not purchase him or be very reluctant.

Definitely have a Full Vet Check done and I would suggest X-rays of his knees to see if the plates are forming properly or have not been damaged.


.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking at the photos again it may be closer to 2' but he is definitely jumping a vertical. Ad says he has been jumping crossrails, grids and "small" fences with a rider while free jumping 4'.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd wait for others to chime in, but three years old seems way too earlier to be jumping any horse with a rider. Then again, I'm of the opinion that a horse should have a solid foundation in flatwork before beginning any actual jumping, which I can't imagine a three year old would have.

I definitely agree with SouthernTrailsGA on the x-rays if you were interested in purchasing him.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was always of the mind that there wasn't to be any jumping until the plates had closed, on any horse. At this point he is just a vid and an e-mail. Trying to get more pics as the distance would mean a plane ride to go see him. After past history with horses, x-rays are a given.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

tlkng1 said:


> I was always of the mind that there wasn't to be any jumping until the plates had closed, on any horse. At this point he is just a vid and an e-mail. Trying to get more pics as the distance would mean a plane ride to go see him.


Agreed, all the horses I know weren't started in jumping (even over small cross-rails) until the age of five, at the very least. Hopefully all works out for you if you decide to pursue him further!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I worked on a Holsteiner stud in NZ for a time....the horses were not started until long four year olds and then very very lightly ridden.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The taller the horse, the longer it takes. Fully grown, you're looking at 7 years. Back is last to mature.
Unfortunately we're having the throw away mentality with horses too. 
It used to be start them slowly in late fall, after pasture season, in their 3-year old year, ride them lightly during winter, and throw them out on pasture the next summer to mature. Then, after pasture season, more serious work would begin.
Nowadays people want a 3 year old which won the Olympics and has 15 foals on the ground which are world champions........sad.
A very thorough full PPE is an absolute must for this horse. And not only physically...mentally also. I've seen plenty of horses purchased at the 3 year old riding horse auctions for 6 digit prices which need to go on pasture for at least a year, because they're completely out of their mind and unrideable.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ALL horses, regardless of breed or outward appearance, mature at roughly the same rate - reaching full maturity at 6-7 years old. Check out Dr Deb Bennett's excellent article which completely explains the process, with the scientific research to back it up.

I, personally, would be very hesitant to buy a young horse who has already been jumping so much, rider or otherwise. I agree with whoever suggested xrays as a part of the PPE.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Height is not really the issue with jumping, frequency is. As young horses, we generally do not get a whole ton of indicators on athletic ability and what their final potential may be. Generally speaking we don't truly know if a horse is a GP horse until they get there. But things like jumping scope and movement can be evaluated at a younger age, while confirmation will change until they are done growing. So we do things to challenge the horse's ability while it is young to vet an idea of if the horse might have the things we want to do the big stuff. Young horse inspectors have the best feel of this, so inspection results are a good indicator of how a horse may do later I life. And that does involve jumping some big stuff as 2 and 3 year olds.
That being said, they shouldn't be frequently worked hard at 3. Imo 4-5 tines a week for 20-30 mins is lots. But one can still do a lot in that time, and shouldn't stagnate the training.
In dressage, expecting the horse to be at a moderate level with flying changes and collected gaits by 6 is bot unreasonable with a talented and athletic horse. To be at the small tour at 7 or 8 and the GP at 10 is I would say normal progression for a talented and athletic horse. I find far more issues with stagnant training, because when you go to move on, the horse objects and throws a tantrum because he was never asked to put in effort before. Behavior problems start when we think "oh nice horsey didn't buck me off - good boy!". Ask for improvement and change every ride. Keep the brain engaged.
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Most horses stop growing at the age of 6, and are fully matured by the age of 7. 
It varies from horse to horse though.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

That might be the trick here. IF he is only being jumped infrequently it may not be doing the damage. I am at a point, however, where I am not sure I want to take on a three year old even though the owner swears this horse is a as good as gold for anyone and everything. 20 years younger in my age I might be ready but right now, I think I want a horse a little further along. I have an excellent lead on a 12 yr old Belgian Warmblood mare already showing second level with scores in the mid 70s (confirmed at centerline scores) and schooling third level. Still, this three year old is very cute and has great potential as a dressage horse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If it's potential versus what you can ride, then you're taking your chances.
Can you afford to have a pro ride the horse for the next 2-3 years?

If you can find something that you can ride now, I'd be inclined to go with that horse. While potential is great, it's only good if you can ride it!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I made the decision to pass on this one. While the horse does ave the potential to go high in the levels with the correct training at the right time, my instinct here is telling me no. For one, I got the conformation pictures and while, for once, he is a horse with good hind legs, his front legs look...strange. Pics are difficult to a certain degree depending on how the shot was taken but the right front looks like it angles outwards..as in not set square at the knee. Given the early jumping and the three years he has yet to mature, I am passing.


----------

